

Fast WordPress/Nginx setup on a cheap VPS - senko
http://senko.net/en/fast-wordpress-nginx-on-cheap-vps/

======
sagacity
The URL is showing a blank page - is it just me?

~~~
senko
Hm, works fine for me (from several locations), and I don't see any related
errors in the logs.

EDIT: I wonder if this is somehow caused by the Nginx FastCGI caching. I've
had some trouble setting it up to not break WP admin login / being logged in
to the site. In the end, I fixed that by only caching 200 responses and by
making sure the WP session cookies are passed on. I wonder whether I've missed
something that would cause it to incorrectly cache/serve the page for some
visitors.

~~~
sagacity
Your home page loaded just fine; no luck with the URL of this post though -
still showing blank!

~~~
sagacity
Okay - tried it on a different PC, different browser, loaded fine.

~~~
sagacity
whatever it was, seems to have been fixed now. I just refreshed the blank page
and it all came up fine. - HTH

